# Super dmz rx dosage



## fmj2003 (Apr 21, 2011)

I just got my bottle of super dmz and was wondering when it says 1-2 pills a day is that in divided doses or two pills at once?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 21, 2011)

I would split them, so every 12 hours.


----------



## fmj2003 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks I was getting confused because most of the info reguarding dosing was the old formula.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 22, 2011)

fmj2003 said:


> Thanks I was getting confused because most of the info reguarding dosing was the old formula.


 No problem, good luck and let us know how it goes brother.


----------



## 240PLUS (Apr 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> No problem, good luck and let us know how it goes brother.



I wish I looked like heavy.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah not sure of the halflife but I would always spread your doses out





240PLUS said:


> I wish I looked like heavy.


 
join the club 

"chemistry experiment" jesus fuck I'm inspired lol


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 22, 2011)

Guys, looking like me is easy. Dial in your nutrition, training, recovery and drugs and stay consistant.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Guys, looking like me is easy. Dial in your nutrition, training, recovery and drugs and stay consistant.


 

Easy you say huh 

Think I got the first 3 down, so now that I've got some AASsistance + a few more years of consistency hopefully I'll be a bit closer

I got a question, you tan naturally/melanotan or what? I'm irish as hell and I could use some color


----------



## bknoxx (Apr 22, 2011)

yeah he looks good for an old timer lol
 Kidding ma man


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 23, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Easy you say huh
> 
> Think I got the first 3 down, so now that I've got some AASsistance + a few more years of consistency hopefully I'll be a bit closer
> 
> I got a question, you tan naturally/melanotan or what? I'm irish as hell and I could use some color


 
Its a marathon not a sprint. Set your goals and work towards them. You will get there.

 I used bronzers when I tanned before my avy pic. I was tanning everyday.


----------



## GMO (Apr 23, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Its a marathon not a sprint.




^^^Exactly...

I've been training for 21 years.  It is not something that happens overnight.


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 23, 2011)

fmj2003 said:


> I just got my bottle of super dmz and was wondering when it says 1-2 pills a day is that in divided doses or two pills at once?




Count your bottle. Im about to do the same cycel of Super DMZ and I counted my pills and I had 63 so that gave the the chance to start w/ 3x a day for 3 days until I get down to 54 pills then i go to two a day = 27 days + the first 3x a days = 30days. Perfect I got hooked up with these few extra caps to start it off strong  Thank you IML


----------



## IronPotato (Apr 23, 2011)

space them out evenly through the day and you will be golden!


----------



## fmj2003 (Apr 24, 2011)

Cool I'll count mine and see. Idk if it's the dmz or what but it's been about 4 days and my libido seems to be increased and I'm normally pretty horny as it is. I'll keep u guys posted on results.


----------



## Poopypants (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm pretty sure sd is one of the few orals with a lengthy halflife. One could def dose both at once to achieve higher blood plasma levels BUT you'd be more likely to experience sides dosing this way...

Every 6 hours is a great rule of thumb for most orals and having less circulating exogenous hormones during the night is preferred for minimizing shutdown...

Jmo.


----------



## fmj2003 (Apr 25, 2011)

Just checked and I still have 56 pills after several days of using 2 a day. So there def extra in the bottle.


----------



## fmj2003 (Apr 28, 2011)

Well I'm about  two weeks in and have started to see some results. I've noticed that my vascularity has increased, libido is up, my weight went from around 200lbs to 210lbs. I have cleaned up my diet and noticed my jeans fit looser but my weight has increased. Muscle definition has also increased. As far as strength it's went up slightly. No negative sides as of now. I'll keep u guys posted.


----------



## CG (Apr 28, 2011)

240PLUS said:


> I wish I looked like heavy.



check out my contest thread..

i look heavy!!!


wait, thats not it lol

subbed for dmz info


----------



## fmj2003 (May 7, 2011)

Update: my weight has stayed about the same after the initial weight gain but definition and vascularity has continued to improve so much so my regular workout parteners started noticing.  as far as sides go I'm getting some acne on my chest and back. I don't know if it's some other factor but I've been sleeping like a rock but it's been very difficult to get outta bed even after 9 hours of undistubred sleep. I'm curious if anyone else has noticed this.


----------



## TJTJ (May 7, 2011)

fmj2003 said:


> Update: my weight has stayed about the same after the initial weight gain but definition and vascularity has continued to improve so much so my regular workout parteners started noticing.  as far as sides go I'm getting some acne on my chest and back. I don't know if it's some other factor but I've been sleeping like a rock but it's been very difficult to get outta bed even after 9 hours of undistubred sleep. I'm curious if anyone else has noticed this.




I have. DMZ has me sleeping like Ive been roofied out. (Not like the 1-andro where I couldnt sleep for 3days, night sweats. I dont get it.) I wake up wondering what day it is. I hear my alarm and I think, I have work today? With a few breaths, i sit up, pop an adderall and Im off to make breakfast. 

Dude I started Sdmz on 4/48 and Idk, not feeling the love, maybe its the mg. Maybe when i stak it with the 1-dro Ill really get going.

Hows your strength and endurance. Did you take b4 photos and measurements ?


----------



## Livebig14 (May 7, 2011)

240PLUS said:


> I wish I looked like heavy.


bump


----------



## fmj2003 (May 7, 2011)

I don't have any photos but I have measurements from just before taking haven't measured since. Not really sure about the endurance and strength because I began a new workout routine. I can tell my overall flat bench had been going up I got 375lbs for my one rep max. The main thing I've noticed is some weight gain and leaning out at the same time.


----------



## fmj2003 (May 12, 2011)

Ok well I can def say now that super dmz is killing my libido. I have an extremely high libido usually and I find myself losing desire but can still perform but I'm not into it and it doesn't feel as good as usual. The lethargia is increasing also. It's nice in a way because I'm getting plenty of sleep but also sucks because I'm too tired to do anything other than workout and go to work. Everything else is about the same. No more weight gain but I feel like my strength is increasing drastically now.


----------

